# [From Neil Abbot (MERGE)]: ME Research DVD



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

We are delighted to announce the production of a DVD entitled, "Biomedical Research in ME/CFS". In this short, 30-minute lecture, Dr Vance Spence, Chairman of MERGE, discusses some issues and challenges involved in researching the illness, and gives a brief overview of some current and past research projects, including some listed at the page http://www.meresearch.org.uk/research/sponsored/index.html. The DVD is designed to concentrate minds on the urgent need for biomedical (as opposed to more psychosocial) research. It also has the advantage of allowing housebound patients to hear about the issues in the comfort of their own homes, and people without internet access to get a flavour of the work in hand. A complimentary copy of this talk has been sent to all individual Friends of MERGE, and to all the organisations making up our Corporate and "ME Support Group" Friends. Additional copies are available from our headquarters (suggested donation Â£5.00 to help towards production costs and p&p). Our intention is for this to be the first in a series of films designed to "energise ME research" in its broadest sense. Dr Neil C. AbbotDirector of OperationsMERGEThe GatewayNorth Methven StPerth PH1 5PP, UK http://www.meresearch.org.uk/friends/soappeal.html


----------

